# Old Eco Complete



## hiittman (Apr 2, 2006)

Does Eco Complete ever go bad while in the bag.

I have 5 bags from a project that never came together,they have been sitting out on my deck in the boxes they were shipped in for about three months,lately its been pretty hot here in New England

I just don't want any problems to arise now that I want to use it,

' Thanks


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Here's a thread very similar to your question.

I doubt though that there will be any issues arising from eco complete sitting outside in the sun in their sealed bags. But if you are really concerned, you could always give it a light rinse and flush to freshen it up a bit. But again, I think you could just open, and go with it.

-John N.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

hiittman where are you in new england? 

I am in CT, would this happen to be anywhere near you?


----------



## hiittman (Apr 2, 2006)

Mass


----------

